# التعدد الرقمي في الانظمة السلكية واللاسلكية



## العلم سلاحي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*كفاءة تعدد الوصولية في النظم**[FONT=&quot]TDMA [/FONT]** و**[FONT=&quot]FDMA [/FONT]** :-*

[FONT=&quot] الهدف من تقنيات تعدد الوصولية هو تركيب الإشارات الصادرة من مصادر مختلفة على وسط نقل مشترك بحيث يمكن فصل هذه الإشارات بدون تداخل عند النهاية. وهناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية لتقنيات تعدد الوصولية([/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]multiple access[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] _(1) تعدد الوصولية بتقسيم التردد_[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] -: FDMA[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] حيث يقتسم المستخدمون النطاق الترددي بأن يخصص جزء من هذا النطاق لكل مستخدم طوال مدة مكالمته الهاتفية . [/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot] (2)تعدد الوصولية بتقسيم الزمن [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]TDMA [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] :-[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] حيث تخصص شريحة زمنية لكل مكالمة تستخدم خلالها كل نطاق التردد المخصص للنظام و ذلك طوال مدة المكالمة الهاتفية .[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot] (3) تعدد الوصولية بالتقسيم الشفري[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]CDMA [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] :-[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] وفي هده الحالة يخصص لكل مستخدم شفرة خاصة و يستخدم كل النطاق الترددي المخصص للنظام طوال مكالمته الهاتفية . و يطبق مبدأ الطيف الموسع([/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]spread spectrum[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]) بحيث تكون الشفرات المخصصة لمستخدمين مختلفين متعامدة حتى يمكن فصل إشارة كل مستخدم بواسطة شفرته الخاصة في النهاية و بأقل تداخل من المستخدمين الآخرين .
[/FONT] 

*·**[FONT=&quot]كفاءة الوصولية التعددية في حالة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]FDMA[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :-[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تعرف كفاءة الوصولية التعددية في هده الحالة بأنها نسبة النطاق الترددي المخصص لنقل الصوت فعليا أو نسبة عرض قنوات الصوت إلي النطاق الكلي.[/FONT]
​ 

[FONT=&quot]. فمثلا إذا كان العدد الكلي لقنوات الصوت هو 395 قناة وعدد القنوات المستخدمة في إشارات التحكم هو 21 قناة تكون كفاءة الوصولية التعددية هي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]η=395/(395+21)≈ 0.95[/FONT]​ *·**[FONT=&quot]كفاءة الوصولية التعددية في حالة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]TDMA[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :-[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تعرف كفاءة الوصولية التعددية في هده الحالة بأنها النسبية الزمنية التي تحمل كلام أو بيانات تمثل المعلومات.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]η[/FONT][FONT=&quot]TDMA[/FONT][FONT=&quot]=τM[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]/T≤ 1………………………….(2)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حيث[/FONT][FONT=&quot]τ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو زمن الشريحة المخصص لنقل الكلام أو البيانات و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]T[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو زمن الأطارو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]M[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو عدد الشرائح الزمنية لنقل الصوت في الإطار.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وقد يستخدم خليط من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]FDMA[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]TDMA[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فمثلا في نظام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]GSM[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الأوربي معدل الكلام المشفر هو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]К bits/sec[/FONT][FONT=&quot]8.22 ومعدل البيانات الكلي للمستخدم هو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]К bits/sec[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 33.85 وزمن الإطار الذي يحتوي علي ثمانية شرائح زمنية هو 4.62 مللي ثانية. وبذلك يكون زمن الشريحة المخصص لنقل الكلام هو[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]τ=(22.8/33.85)(4.62/8)=0.39ms[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وتكون الكفاءة هي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]η[/FONT][FONT=&quot]MA[/FONT][FONT=&quot]= τ(8/4.62)=67%[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]ويمكن تعريف الكفاءة الطيفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكلية على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنها حاصل ضرب الكفاءة الطيفية بناء على التضمين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]η[/FONT][FONT=&quot]M[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وكفاءة الوصولية التعددية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] η=η[/FONT][FONT=&quot]M[/FONT][FONT=&quot] η[/FONT][FONT=&quot]MA[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..............................................................(4)[/FONT]

*·**[FONT=&quot]الكفاءة الطيفية لنظام [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]CDMA[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :-[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]نظريا نظام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]CDMA[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ليس له حد أقصى للسعة بعكس نظامي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]FDMA[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]TDMA[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذي تحدد سعتهما بعدد القنوات. وهذا يرجع إلي نظام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]CDMA[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يحده التداخل. ويمكن تقليل التداخل في هذا النظام باستغلال ما يعرف بعامل فعالية الصوت مما يزيد السعة بحوالي ضعفين ونصف.كما يمكن زيادة السعة بتقسيم الخلية إلى قطاعات.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومن ذلك نجد أنه باستخدام نظام خليوي يستخدم طرق التضمين الرقمية وتعدد الوصولية بالتقسيم الزمني أو الترددي أو الشفري يمكن زيادة سعة النظام إلي عدة أضعاف بالمقارنة بنظام التعديل الترددي التشابهي لذلك فأن الجيل الثاني من الأنظمة الخليوية ثم تصميمه ليستخدم طرق تضمين رقمية ومثله في الجيل الثالث.

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يتبع[/FONT]*​


----------



## مقداد التكريتي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## geniusse01 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وربنا يعطيك 1000 عافية على المقدمة البسيطة ونرجو التوسع قليلا في الموضوع..


----------



## العلم سلاحي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

.
 أشكركم اخواني مقداد التكريتي وgeniusse01 

*اما الان ساكمل

*[FONT=&quot]من تلك المقدمة البسيطة نجد أنه باستخدام نظام خليوي يستخدم طرق التضمين الرقمية وتعدد الوصولية بالتقسيم الزمني أو الترددي أو الشفري يمكن زيادة سعة النظام إلي عدة أضعاف بالمقارنة بنظام التعديل الترددي التشابهي لذلك فأن الجيل الثاني من الأنظمة الخليوية ثم تصميمه ليستخدم طرق تضمين رقمية ومثله في الجيل الثالث.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]أهداف نظم الاتصالات المحمولة العالمية (الغير مرتبطة بمكان معين):-[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot](1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إمكانية الاتصال :أي أن أجهزة الإرسال والاستقبال المحمولة الشخصية تستعمل في مكان وأي وقت وبالتالي فهي لاسلكية وخفيفة الوزن.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](2)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]استبدال النظام التوزيع الحالي لنظم الهاتف السلكية حيث يخصص دائرة خاصة لكل مستخدم ،وهذه غير مستغلة بكفاءة وذلك بنظام أكثر كفاءة وأرخص ثمنا.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](3)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]استخدام البنية الأساسية لشبكة الهاتف السلكي والتعديلات المنتظرة بها لتطوير الخدمة مثل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]integrated service digital network [/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلي أقصى درجة. وستناول هنا تعريف بهذه الخدمة السلكية المتطورة. [/FONT]


 *أولا: تقنية ISDN*


​*
*[FONT=&quot] 1- تعريف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] 2- وصف للخصائص الأساسية لهذه التقنية. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] 3- وصف للمكونات الأساسية لهذه التقنية. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] 4- سرد لمميزات و عيوب هذه التقنية. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] تعتبر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اختصار ل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Integrated Services[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Digital Network[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو الشبكة الرقمية للخدمات المتكاملة و هي شبكة تنقل الإشارات رقميا بين الأجهزة ، و توفر هذه الشبكة سرعة و كفاءة أكبر من شبكات الهاتف و أجهزة المودم. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]تستطيع هذه الشبكة نقل الصوت و الصور و الفيديو و البيانات في وقت واحد على نفس الأسلاك و ذلك من خلال استخدام تقنية تسمى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Time Division Multiplexing (TDM)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تسمح بتوفير مجموعة من الخدمات في وقت واحد و ذلك بإنشاء عدة قنوات عبر الأسلاك و يسمح لكل قناة بأن تستخدم اتصال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لفترة محددة من الزمن و يتم الانتقال من قناة إلى أخرى بشكل يجعل كل قناة تبدو و كأنها نشطة طوال الوقت. 
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]تقوم واجهة الوصول ل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN Access Interface[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بالوصل بين جهاز الكمبيوتر و الشبكة، و تدعم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] واجهتين: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1- ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Basic Rate[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Interface (BRI[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2- ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Primary[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Rate Interface (PRI[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تقوم هذه الواجهات بالتحكم فيما يلي: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1- سرعة نقل البيانات. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2- عدد القنوات المتوفرة خلال الاتصال. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تستخدم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]BRI[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في الشركات الصغيرة و البيوت الخاصة وهي تتكون من قناتين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]B[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و قناة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و تسمى واجهة الوصول 2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]B+D[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، تستخدم القناة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]B[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لنقل البيانات و الصوت والفيديو ونحوه بسرعة تصل إلى 64 كيلوبت في الثانية بينما تستخدم القناة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لحمل معلومات التحكم بالاتصال و التأكد من الخلو من الأخطاء و تعمل بسرعة تصل إلى 16 كيلوبت في الثانية ، و يمكن جمع القناتين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]B[/FONT][FONT=&quot] باستخدام عملية تسمى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bonding[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للحصول على سرعة كلية تصل إلى 128 كيلوبت في الثانية. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]بينما تستخدم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]PRI[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في الشركات الكبيرة و هي تتكون من 23 قناة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]B[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و قناة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و تسمى واجهة الوصول 23[/FONT][FONT=&quot]B+D[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أما في أوروبا فإن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]PRI[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تتكون من 30[/FONT][FONT=&quot]B+D[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) و كل القنوات بما فيها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تعمل بسرعة 64 كيلوبت في الثانية و تصل السرعة القصوى لهذه الواجهة إلى 1.536 ميجابت في الثانية(و في أوروبا قد تصل هذه السرعة إلى 1.984 ميجابت في الثانية). [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]يتم توفير خدمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] من قبل شركات الهاتف و تستخدم أسلاك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Twisted Pair[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تستخدم خدمة الهاتف 4 أسلاك أي زوجين من أسلاك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Twisted Pair[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و كل زوج من هذه الأسلاك يمكن تحويله إلى خطين من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و بهذا فإنه نظريا كل بيت يستطيع تحويل اتصاله التماثلي إلى أربع خطوط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] رقمية و بينما تحتاج خطوط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى طاقة كهر بائية كي تعمل فإن الخطوط التماثلية لا تحتاج لها و لهذا السبب فإن أغلب المستخدمين يحولون زوج واحد من أسلاك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Twisted Pair[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot].أنظر الصورة. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تحتاج إلى معدات خاصة لتركيب خدمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و هذا يشمل ما يلي: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1- ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Network[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Termination Equipment Type 1 (NT1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Terminal[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Adapters (TAs[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] تعتبر أجهزة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]NT1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هي الواجهة بين الزبون و شركة الهاتف و هي مسئولة عن: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1- تحويل سلك شركة الهاتف المزدوج ذي الواجهة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]U[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى أربع أسلاك ذات واجهة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]S/T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2- توفير الطاقة الكهربية لخطوط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3- القيام بمهام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Multiplexing[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]واجهة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]S/T[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هي الخط الذي يصل أجهزة المستخدم بجهاز [/FONT][FONT=&quot]NT1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و هو مكون من أربع أسلاك و يدعم حتى 8 أجهزة متوافقة مع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تنقسم أجهزة المستخدم مثل الهواتف و الفاكسات و أجهزة الكمبيوتر إلى قسمين: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN-Ready[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Not[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN-Ready[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]النوع الأول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN-Ready[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو عبارة عن أجهزة يمكن توصيلها مباشرة الى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]NT1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و هي تسمى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Termination)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Equipment Type 1 (TE1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و من الأمثلة على هذه الأجهزة ما يلي: [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1- هواتف رقمية. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2- فاكسات رقمية. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3- أجهزة التخاطب الفيديوي. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بعض أجهزة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]TE1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتوي على [/FONT][FONT=&quot]NT1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مدمجة بداخلها و مثل هذه الأجهزة لا تحتاج إلى واجهة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]S/T[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و يمكن وصلها مباشرة بخطوط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعتبر أجهزة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]TE1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بشكل عام ذات تكلفة عالية جدا.
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]أما أجهزة النوع الثاني فهي تحتاج إلى واجهة خاصة لربطها ب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]NT1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و تسمى هذه الأجهزة ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Termination Equipment Type 2 (TE2[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و من الأمثلة على هذه الأجهزة ما يلي : [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1- الهواتف و الفاكسات التماثلية. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2- أغلب أجهزة الكمبيوتر. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الواجهة بين أجهزة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]TE2[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و خطوط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تسمى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Terminal Adapter (TA[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) و هي التي تقوم بالتحويل بين البروتوكولات لتسمح للأجهزة غير المتوافقة مع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للاتصال بنظام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و من الأمثلة على [/FONT][FONT=&quot]TA[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مايلي: [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Modems[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Cards[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Routers and Bridges[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و أجهزة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]TA[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قد تركب داخليا في أجهزة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]TE2[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مثل بطاقات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( و هي تشبه بطاقات الشبكة و تركب مثلها) أو خارجيا مثل المودمات التي توصل الكمبيوترات بخطوط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و تدعم أغلب أنظمة التشغيل ، و تحتوي هذه المودمات على [/FONT][FONT=&quot]منفذين من نوع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RJ-11[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و يستخدمان لما يلي: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1- لوصل هاتف أو فاكس.أنظر الصورة.
[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]- لوصل الكمبيوتر إلى واجهة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]S/T[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لا تستطيع مودمات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الاتصال أو التفاهم مع المودمات التماثلية لأن المودمات الأولى تستخدم إشارات رقمية بينما المودمات الأخرى لا تتعرف إلا على الإشارات التماثلية، لهذا فمودمات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لا تستطيع الإتصال إلا مع أجهزة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أما موجهات و جسور [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فتستخدم لربط شبكة محلية مع خطوط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISDN[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]يتبع باذن الله​ 






​
​ ​


----------



## km6 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مأجور أخي الحبــــــــــييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييـــــــــــــب 
ونرجو التوسع في الموضوع أكثر


----------



## eng.mai.o (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله على المعلومات
نريد المزيد


----------



## shooterdz (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله على المعلومات


----------



## abbas_3a (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك اخي الكريم ...


----------



## فهد القطرين (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## omar1979 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------

